# Titan Quest



## Berserkius (10. März 2010)

Abend alle, habe mir vor kurzen über Steam *Titan Quest* und das Addon Immortal Throne geleistet. Char erstellt und auch gleich los gezockt, bis ich gesehen habe das man das Addon auch schon spielen kann und die Orginal-Char datei einfach übernommen wird. Alles ging klar bis ich gesehen habe das ich plötzlich* keine Gegenstände mehr aufheben konnte* **hmmm Bug?** habe dann einfach einen neuen Char erstellt und dort passierte das selbe. *Habe auch das komplette Addon deinstalliert und wieder installiert aber da tut sich nichts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



Hatte wer zufällig das gleiche Problem und kann mir eventuell behiflich sein?


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Baums (15. März 2010)

Ich hatte anfangs ähnliche Probleme, die haben sich aber mit einem Patch des Addons beheben lassen.
Daher meine Frage: neusten Patch installiert?


----------



## Berserkius (18. März 2010)

Ja spiele es über Steam und dort wird Automatisch geupdated.


----------



## Grotuk (17. November 2017)

THQ Nord hat heute aus dem nichts ein neues Addon veröffentlicht. Mit Ragnaröck gehts über Deutschland auf in den eisigen Norden. 1 neuer Akt, 1 neue Klasse, eine verbesserte Grafik und viele neue Sachen.


----------

